# Finding work



## whirlwindmania (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Have spent the last few hours trying to search for work in Cyprus, Unsuccessful is all I can say. Are there any web sites or internet accessible newspapers I could try. I want to come back there but also work.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The work situation in Cyprus is not good with many Cypriots having lost well paid jobs in recent times and now turning to the jobs they used to think were beneath them in order to feed their families. This means that there are fewer jobs for foreigners than there used to be and those that are available tend to go to Eastern Europeans who will work for very low wages.

You don't say what sort of job you are looking for.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll get my sister to post a list of websites here as shes on them every day looking for work!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Right on the money Veronica I noticed that most of the jobs in hotels were staffed by eastern Europeans, kitchen staff, cleaners, and waiters.
Cheers


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

What is your profession?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, there are websites with quite a variety of jobs, especially in Limassol so if your background is financial/telemarketing/sales or customer services there are quite a few currently on offer and that is only one sector.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> Yes, there are websites with quite a variety of jobs, especially in Limassol so if your background is financial/telemarketing/sales or customer services there are quite a few currently on offer and that is only one sector.


And if you speak Swedish the mobile provider 3 has its Swedish call center in Paphos. They often look for staff :blabla:


----------

